# Kodi flyball video



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

A short video of Kodi playing flyball in the park. I didn't have jumps with me... but he doesn't care!! 

I just LOVE his ears flying! Such a happy little man!






Anyone with flyball experience know how to get him off the box faster?? He hangs there awhile.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Great video! !! That's hanging at the wall? Wow.. I can't imagine what being fast is!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kat... some of the fastest dogs run the 51 feet down and back over the 4 jumps both ways and get the ball at the end of the lane in 3.7 seconds. The world record for all four dogs is 15.22 seconds. It was amazing to watch them run in October. 

Kodi does it in about 6.5 seconds right now. He is in no way fast!!! He just started running so I'm hoping he'll get faster with more experience. A standard and mini poodle on our team run right at 5 seconds.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Gotta love that we all do the HURRREEEEEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY in flyball *L* 

Off the box- you normally have a jump in front of the box right to get all four feet up? He's hitting the box too vertical. needs to have his back feet higher IMO. He's got one foot on the ground in this shot- so he's not doing a full swimmers turn. 

WE just had a discussion about this the other day at practice (We meet up with another club who has been racing over 10 years as we're both small clubs at this time and we build teams between each club) 

Work just of the box- popping him off again off and off and off. You could also throw the clicker into this mix clicking only for a better turn. Keeping the requirements up as he gets better. Then for faster. Pop pop pop then add the ball get the ball once and po pop pop again. 

Popping off a wall as well (Target on the wall instead of a ball) to help getting him going faster o the vertical surface. Aagain all 4 feet up off the box. 

AND then also BOXES make a huge difference. WE just got a dan phillips box and OMG we had 4 dogs hanging now we've only got 1 (who is just starting full runs now only been working the box 2 months)


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

here's a facebook vid of one of the jacks. This woulda been her 3rd? time on the box. 
Login | Facebook this girl is gunna be ast running in the low 4's. My aussie will be low 4's hopefully high 3's (She's fast enoguh that when people see her at practice who do flyball go WOW Shes' gunna be FAST we expect she might end up one of the fastest aussies world wide  we've clocked her at 3'9 on a full run at this time 

Height dogs (the height of the jumps are set by the smallest dog on the team) who run under 5 seconds are highly sought after


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

He actually gets all 4 feet up there. This was his first run and I forget I need to make him do just a box turn without the ball before I run him for him to remember to get his back feet up. But I started taking still shots then the camera died  So not the best representation of what he can actually do. He really does this weird double stepping thing on the box. 

He springs off the box if I have him do a box turn with no ball and then throw a ball for him as soon as he hits the box. But as soon as I add the ball back in he doesn't spring anymore. He's still VERY green... he's got plenty of time to work out some issues.

That is a FastTrack flyball box. We LOVE it!! When Kodi switched over from the old box it immediately fixed some of his issues. The Dan Phillip boxes are just so darn heavy!

We're hoping to have an all poodle team at Can Am next year. Now to get Mia running and someone running for a different handler, with me in the lane... Mia you need to learn how to do a proper box turn.


----------

